# Alaskan ADRENALIN junky



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Sup fellas….and ladies,
I am a true ADRENALIN junky; I ride a Raptor 700 with more motor than most people’s Hondas. Also gotta R1 that keeps me busy all summer on better side of 150 thru the Alaskan mountains. I crashed my 09 Yamaha nitro at 120 across a windswept lake. I spent 4 years as M1A1 tanker in the Army, took a bullet in the shoulder during OIF1 in a fire fight. Now I ma F’n desk jockey. So that’s my about me in a nutshell.
Went to the hill a few times last year and enjoyed the hell outta myself so I decided it be cheaper and easier to learn if I had some consist antsy. I bought all my gear off the last year’s clearance racks then came here and wish I was a lil more informed before I went shopping. I ended up with 165W Burton mayhem, Burton custom bindings, and thirty-two stw boas. I’m 6ft, 230, sz 12 so I’m not little guy by far. I started off with a pair of Burton freestyle boots and bindings. Then I did a lil reading here and actually tried on and sat on the coach a while with the boots on and I would have died on the hill in those boots. They had so many spots that ached the hell outta my foot.
You guys have a very informative site and I love reading the reviews and watching the lessons. Can’t wait till the snow sticks…

Smitty


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

You sound hyped...:thumbsup: We all are. 

Welcome to the forums. If you don't get smashed and beaten on the hills then just get involved in the political threads. That'll do the trick.:laugh:


----------

